# VM Probleme



## Kirby.exe (9. Jan 2021)

Ich wusste jetzt nicht in welchen Thread ich das stecken soll xD

Wir sollen eine den Compiler für die Programmiersprache Sather K einrichten. Da ich aufgrund von Corona nicht an meinen Tower PC kann, muss ich derzeit meinen 2019 Macbook Pro verwenden....Ich habe Ubuntu 18.04 auf Virtual Box eingerichtet. Schon beim einrichten wie z.B. richtige Bildschirmauflösung einstellen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die VM sehr seeeeehr lahm ist xD Der Macbook hat leider nur einen i5 mit 4 Kernen (läuft derzeit auf 3,9 GHz Boost Clock) und 8 GB RAM, also nicht wirklich optimal...

Die VM hat derzeit 2 Kerne und 4096 MB RAM. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass diese flüssiger Läuft. Mir fällt auf, dass in der VM die CPU Auslastung bei 99 % ist, wobei in MacOS nur 3% verwendet werden (davon 2% Virtual Box).

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## kneitzel (9. Jan 2021)

Was spricht dagegen, die Software direkt auf OS X zu nutzen?
https://swt.informatik.uni-halle.de/software/satherkhalle/installation/ besagt ja, dass es für den Paketmanager fink https://www.finkproject.org/ eine Beschreibung gibt.

Ansonsten ist das Verhalten nicht wirklich normal. VirtualBox ist eigentlich nicht so lahm, so dass da irgendwas im argen liegen müsste. Ich selbst kenne mich aber mit Virtualbox nicht aus, da ich bisher immer vmware oder parallels genutzt habe.


----------



## Kirby.exe (9. Jan 2021)

Der Grund dafür es in einer VM zu machen ist, dass mein Mac schon Software „Vorbelastet“ ist bzgl. .Net usw und es wohl deswegen mit dem Compiler gibt  Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur so richtig mit VM Ware Player gearbeitet


----------



## Kirby.exe (10. Jan 2021)

Also ich habe den Stuff mir jetzt einfach per Homebrew direkt auf den Mac gezogen, aber ich hänge gerade bei gcc fest...Ich habe jetzt schon zig mal versucht per homebrew den neuen gcc(version 10) zu installieren, was auch funktioniert, aber dennoch wird bei gcc --version 4.2.1 ausgegeben.

Ich habe etwas recherchiert und das ist wohl der built in clang compiler oder so xD Ich habe jetzt .bashrc und .bash_profile dursucht und finde den Path davon nicht...Ich würde nämlich ganz gerne den neuen compiler benutzen, da der 4.2.1 scheinbar ein paar notationen noch nicht kennt, welche die make-file des SatherK Compilers verwendet Xd


----------



## mihe7 (11. Jan 2021)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Mir fällt auf, dass in der VM die CPU Auslastung bei 99 % ist, wobei in MacOS nur 3% verwendet werden (davon 2% Virtual Box).


Hört sich so an, als ob die VM ohne Hardwareunterstützung für die Virtualisierung läuft (z. B. nicht aktiviert, falsches Guestsystem). Wenn Du z. B: in Android Studio auf einem Intel-Rechner einen Arm emulierst, dann bekommst Du schimmlige Füße bis der Spaß "verwendbar" ist.


----------



## Kirby.exe (11. Jan 2021)

@mihe7 Das ist das einzige was ich dazu gefunden habe und das war bereits aktiviert... 



Noch eine Sache die auffällt, der Mouse Pointer hat nen komisches Offset, also wenn ich klicke, dann klickt er nicht da wo der Mouse Pointer bei mir ist...


Edit:

Ein Mate von mir hat jetzt einfach eine CLI Lösung mit Vagrant gemacht  Des funktioniert


----------

